# Book of Blognots, Not Blogs - Free Today



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Book of Blognots, Not Blogs​
* An irrepressible, reborn spinster who embraces life and modern technology in her own unique way.

* A blogging dog who tries to explain things he doesn't understand.

* And a story you're not going to believe.
 

Em is trying to write a pun-ridden, murder mystery, Regency romance while handling a minor obsession over some song lyrics and her favorite singer, discovering the Truths of the Universe, and dealing with a dog who blabs all. Her blogging dog, Big M, spills all her secrets, explains things he doesn't really understand, and takes over her obsession just as she recovers from it.

Written as a series of alternating blog posts, _Book of Blognots, Not Blogs_ is a zigzagging romp through the minds of a crazy lady and her blogging dog. It embraces the mundane, simplifies the profound, and exalts the absurd.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lee, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy & Ann. I try very hard to behave myself, and I always appreciate gentle nudges that keep me going in the right direction.


* * *​
Here's the real story behind the story about the mummy kissing Santa Claus.

There once was a lady whose goal was
To stay up late and smooch Santa Claus
But his missus found out.
(It was a bloody rout.)
The lady spent Christmas wrapped in gauze.

Merry Christmas to everyone!​


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to see you made it over here. Can't see you behaving yourself though.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, Scott.  Since em's working on her New Year's Eve Resolutions, maybe she should include one about behaving herself and staying out of trouble.  It's not that she intentionally misbehaves.  At least she claims that she didn't mean to...  But you really have to wonder when she keeps getting into trouble.

On the other hand, isn't that one of the few advantages of getting old?  Being allowed to do things you want to do without constantly worrying about what other people think.

Lee & the gang


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Em's New Year's Resolutions Covering The Usual Issues--Health, Spending, & Organization:

1) Quit Smoking..._up the house when I cook._
2) Don't Dye It. _It doesn't do any good. Everyone knows I'm a little old lady, so I'm not fooling anyone by coloring my hair._
3) Exorcise More. _I've got to find a way to exorcise all those self-doubts that keep possessing me. I hear chanting and incense works wonders._
4) Spend Less..._time on icky stuff. I think I owe about 75,000 hours on "should do" and "said I was going to do" stuff. And the interest rate is killing me. I have no time left for anything that interests me._
5) Organize..._something. Anything at all. And stop falling for the delusion that buying plastic boxes will somehow magically organize all my stuff. All it does is add to the pile of disorganized stuff I have._

That's my official list. I haven't technically broken any of them yet (except for the one I broke before I could even make it so I'm not going to try to keep it or even tell you about it). Of course, I can't say I've made any progress either.

em

P.S. Be careful. I'm feeling very  today.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

That's quite the list. I've tried to simplify mine:

1. Get out of bed in the morning.

That's it. I'm hoping to be able to keep it for at least a month.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a pretty good resolution, Scott.  Does it count if you get out of bed in the morning, but then go back to bed after you've been up for a while?

Eleven days into the month and I haven't smoked up the house once.  Of course, I haven't done much cooking either.  I also worked on organizing the pile of papers on my desk and can now see a few clean, empty spots.  Do I have to keep it that way for it to count?  Empty spots are like magnets or vacuums or something that seem to attract papers and junk.  It's a force that's stronger than gravity.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee, It's great to see you here. I hope the readers are ready for your puns. Honestly, you must hold the world's record for the _punniest _ author. I find myself quoting _Blognots_ at the oddest times. Be afraid... Lee Sinclair is here.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, you're absolutely allowed to go back to bed. I will, on occasion, pull back the covers, stand up, and then lie back down and pull the covers up. That counts right? I got out of bed and thus I have stuck to my resolution.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Barbara, so far, I've been really boring here--in other words, I've been behaving myself.  In fact, I've been so boring I keep dozing off in the middle of my posts and end up getting that warning about multiple replies having been made while I was typing:  "You may wish to review your post"...because 27 replies have been made while you were napping...

A friend just sent me a whole bunch of "Puns for the Educated Mind."  Here's one of my favorites:

"The fattest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi."


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Lee... I saw that title... do not read with your eyes closed.... I knew it had to be you. Only you.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Do not read with your eyes closed? Darn it, if only you'd mentioned that before. I thought I was missing something .


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought it was an important warning and should be shared with others.  Nowadays when I read in bed, it usually takes me 10 minutes (or more) to realize that the reason the story has ground to a halt is because my eyes have been closed.  At that point, I usually give up on reading.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

This week I'm going to start working on resolution #5. I'm sort of doing #1. I haven't smoked up the house this year, but mostly because I'm not doing much cooking. And I am working on #2, but that takes time. And I'm temporarily skipping over #3 and #4.

So...

>>5) Organize..._something. Anything at all. And stop falling for the delusion that buying plastic boxes will somehow magically organize all my stuff. All it does is add to the pile of disorganized stuff I have_.<<

The first thing I'm going to do is read a book about it. (Of course.) My focus is going to be on getting rid of clutter since my current delusion is that if I had less stuff, it would be easier to organize it. Please don't disillusion me. I'm planning on clinging to that thought for the entire year, no matter what evidence might arise to contradict it.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Phew! Have I been busy. I'm still working on decluttering. It feels like I'm making a little progress but there hasn't been enough so that you can actually see much for results. I was so good at hiding my clutter that getting rid of it just means that I now have a few hidden spots that are empty, rather than being jammed full of stuff. But I have finally succeeded in cleaning off most of my desk. There are now empty flat areas in my office where there used to be stacks of books, papers, and what-have-you's.

But my biggest current project has been helping to set up a new collaborative blog called "Boomers and Books." All the authors are baby boomers (give or take a few years) and our target reader is anyone over 40. It's coming along great and we've just set up some book listing pages (opened up today!) where we're letting authors add their book info if they've written books that our target reader might be interested in. These pages are at boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/book-listings/ and the listings themselves are divided into general genre categories.

Our guidelines are pretty restrictive. You add your book info using the comment box which does not allow links of any kind to be posted. However, there is a separate place where you can enter a website address and it will be automatically linked to your name. An email address is required but not published. Format for the actual comment is Title, Author, Specific Genre, and Short Description (maximum of 100 words).

I don't know if the book listing pages will work or not. For one thing, us authors don't seem to be very good at following rules. But I thought it was worth giving it a try.

So, with all this going on, I've been too busy to promote my own book, and boy, does it show in my sales rankings.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Lee--

Your unique humor really gets me!  I know you've been devoting time to the Books and Boomers blog.  I think it's a worthy effort also.
You are appreciated.
Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

The blog group is definitely keeping me hopping.  I'm having trouble staying on top of things.  But I'm really impressed with what everyone has written so far.  Of course, it means I have to put extra effort into my own writing to make it good enough to fit in, but I keep telling myself that the challenge is good for me, especially when I'm struggling over something that I just can't seem to get right.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I lowered the price of my book on Amazon to 99 cents for "Read an Ebook" Week and have actually sold a few books.  Luckily, it hasn't been that many.  I live in fear of actually receiving a royalty payment which would throw my status as having the #1 Non-selling Book Worldwide into question.  I knew that lowering the price was a risk but I really wanted to support "Read an Ebook" Week in some way.  Fingers crossed that my dribble of sales will fall off again as the week progresses.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I had so much fun participating in RAEBW as a reader and an author that I've decided to keep my book on sale for only 99 cents through the end of March.  Of course, since I'm a procrastinator, it'll probably take me that long to get around to raising the price back up to $2.99 anyway.  So I guess it's not really a big announcement or anything.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been wandering around Goodreads, pretty much lost but stumbling over some interesting things. I've set up a Goodreads Giveaway for two paperback copies of my book which will run from April 4 - April 25 for U.S. readers.

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/9498-book-of-blognots-not-blogs

It's been an interesting experience so far.  Or maybe I should say it's been a learning experience because I've already discovered two things I would have done differently. The first is don't pick Monday as the day to start your giveaway because everyone picks Monday. (There may be other bad days, too, but I didn't check.) The second thing is to set up your giveaway at least two days before the start date because it has to be approved by Goodreads and that can take up to 48 hours. So basically, if you only give yourself one day like I did and it takes longer than that for Goodreads to approve it, you get a late start and the number of people entering will be low compared to the other giveaways being offered for that date. It makes your book look less desirable than other people's books.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

For those who haven't read Book of Blognots, Not Blogs, make sure you enter the giveaway. If you don't win, go buy it. You don't know quirky if you haven't read Lee Sinclair.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the support, Scott. I don't know how I could have missed your post. I was probably distracted by some really important activity that was massively life-threatening or at least life-changing.








Seriously though, I seem to have completely lost a grip on things. And now I'm so far behind that I'll never catch up. Hey! That gives me an idea. I think I'll just turn around and go in the other direction. That way, I'll have a head start on things.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Em's Words Of Wisdom:

When life gives you bricks









Build a brick wall to bang your head against.









* * * * *

People who live in brick houses should not throw glass.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee,
Your puns always slay me. 
Funny, funny lady.
Barb


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I like your new subject line. Reminds me of old commercial jingles. Miss 'em.

Dana


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Dana, I would have responded earlier but I've been off sharpening my wit and got my head stuck in the pencil sharpener.

Yeah, they did have some really great jingles, which are still stuck in people's heads. Today I'm posting my latest subject line to see if that sticks to anything besides my fingers.

I've also been enjoying the madness over on Amazon's new "Meet Our Authors" Forum. I've been hanging out at an old thread we had moved to the new forum called The Secret Book Club where we spend most of the time snickering over our own witticisms and only occasionally whispering about our books.

And I started a couple of new discussions. Undiscovered Books is mostly for listing obscure titles like mine, along with a lot of tomfoolery. Actually we're happy to have anyone drop by whether their book is obscure or not, just as long as they like tom and his fooleries. The other discussion I started is for listing humor and/or humorous books and for humorous remarks. It's called Humor - Make Me Laugh.

If you think you spot some similarity in all these threads, you're right. They're all discussions where I can avoid talking about my book most of the time.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

All great threads and all a lot more fun with you there.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

My book is on sale again for only 99 cents.  For now, anyway, and it will remain on sale at least through the end of September.  Since there are 90 blog posts in the book, that's about 1 cent per post.  That means my two cents worth is on sale for half price.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Our favorite crazy lady from _Book of Blognots, Not Blogs _ - okay, so she's the only crazy lady in the book, but she's still our favorite - has written her first ever guest post for someone else's blog. It was nervewracking for her, especially since she wrote about zombies and mummies, which was another first for her because she knows nothing about them. She doesn't normally have much to do with the undead. But it seemed like an appropriate topic for Halloween. And don't worry. Em has assured us that it was only scary to write. It's not scary to read. So please visit JAClement's wonderful blog and read em's Halloween guest post called _My Encounter With The Undead_.

Happy Halloween!
Lee Sinclair & her gang


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

What's scarier than "em" writing about zombies and mummies? Me writing about current events. I'm not sure what came over me. Perhaps it's because the perfect symmetry of today's date was just too powerful to resist. Whatever the reason, I felt compelled to create a special meaning for today. So I'm calling it Stand Up and Be Counted Day.

The good news is these things only happen every hundred years, so we'll all have time to recover from my babbling before the next 11/11/11 rolls around. Hopefully, I'm not being too optimistic. About recovering, that is.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

In order to get rid of the huge stacks of Kindle books sitting in my closet and piled up in my garage, I am now resorting to giving them away--for FREE. I'm limiting this free offer to only two days, December 25th & 26th, to make people think there's something special about it, so I can unload a huge bunch of them in a short period of time. I may or may not ever do this again. It depends on how many I have left and whether I can park my car in the garage. I have learned my lesson. Once I get the number whittled down a reasonable amount, I shall never again stock up on my Kindle book just to have plenty of spare copies in case anyone foolishly expresses an interest in it.

Book of Blognots, Not Blogs

Also available on Amazon U.K. - Book of Blognots, Not Blogs


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Something odd has happened. My book is free again today. (That's not the odd event I'm referring to.) The thing is, I wasn't planning on making a big effort to share this news, but suddenly there was a huge bunch of downloads late this morning. I have no idea how it happened. It certainly wasn't anything I did. But now that it has happened, I feel obligated to tell people my book is free today. That should put a stop to this excessive number of downloads.

U.S. Listing: Book of Blognots, Not Blogs

U.K. Listing: Book of Blognots, Not Blogs


----------

